# Meet Bunny



## paracowboy (16 Jul 2006)

(\__/)
(='.'=) This is Bunny. Copy and paste bunny into your
(")_(") signature to help him gain world domination.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jul 2006)

Fear the bunny.


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Jul 2006)

???


----------



## Trinity (16 Jul 2006)

Every unit has a chaplain...


I think it's time to see yours.


----------



## Franko (16 Jul 2006)

Feel the wrath of the bunny.....

Regards


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Bunnies are nice...no?


----------



## navymich (16 Jul 2006)

WVW   
    VWWV
   WWWW
    \\\\////
     \\\///
      \\//
       \/


Nice little bunny....bunny want a carrot?


----------



## big bad john (16 Jul 2006)

sure!

(\__/)
(='.'=) 
(")_(")


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Jul 2006)

Here's what I think of bunnies, including that one


Hassenpfeffer

2 rabbits cut into serving pieces
3 T butter
1/2 tsp. salt
1 med. onion
4 whole cloves
12 whole black peppercorns
1 tsp. chopped parsley
1/2 tsp. thyme
1 bay leaf
1/4 C lemon juice
1 C port
2 1/2 C beef stock or bouillion

Serves 5

Stud the peeled onion with the whole cloves. Make a small bouquet garni by tying the peppercorns, parsley, thyme and bay leaf in a small cheesecloth pouch. Preheat oven to 350° F.

Sprinkle rabbit pieces with salt and pepper and sauté in the butter until brown on all sides. Place in a 3 quart casserole. Add salt, bouquet garni and studded onion, followed by the lemon juice, port and stock or boullion. Cover and bake for 1 1/2 hours. Ten minutes before it's done, remove the cheesecloth bag. The pan juices can be thickened to make a gravy.


----------



## Trinity (16 Jul 2006)

No.. seriously

this is one of the dumbest posts I have ever seen 

I think it's irresponsible and hypocritical for it to even have been posted.

With that being said.. I think* HoM *should go on Verbal warning for it  ;D


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> No.. seriously
> 
> this is one of the dumbest posts I have ever seen
> 
> ...



Why...for not posting it in recipes??


----------



## SigOpDraco (16 Jul 2006)

I~~~~  I
I (\__/)  I
I (='.'=) I
I (")_(") I

Bunny's in hot water now


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (16 Jul 2006)

Frankly, I prefer my bunny with pancakes:







Apologies to the now-deceased munky99999 for freeing his bunny  ;D


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Elephant Stew

Categories: Main dish
Servings: 999

1 ea Medium sized elephant
2 ea Rabbits (optional)
1 pinch Salt & Pepper to suit

Cut elephant into small bit-sized pieces. Add enough brown gravy to cover.
Cook over kerosene fire about 4 weeks at 465 F.
This will serve about 999 to 3800 people. 
If more are expected, 2 rabbits may be added, but do this only in an emergency...
Most people do not like hare in their stew   ;D


----------



## Cpl4Life (16 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Bunnies are nice...no?



OMG man! Have you not read Curse of the WereRabbit??  Or even yet, saw the Wallace and Grommit movie?

Bunnies are evil! And very scarY!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2006)

Meet Para, let him think he is getting world domination...


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Ah...who are you trying to kid??  That's just a leftover bunny who ate the pancake some fool put on his head !!


----------



## Shamrock (16 Jul 2006)

Why is that food wearing food?


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> Why is that food wearing food?


seasoning


----------



## Spanky (16 Jul 2006)

Time for the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch.  That'll get the bunny "with the huge fangs"!


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jul 2006)

You know at times Google can be a very scary thing







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_of_Caerbannog






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Hand_Grenade_of_Antioch


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2006)

http://looneytunes.warnerbros.com/web/stars/stars_bugs.jsp


----------



## Gunner (16 Jul 2006)

Bunnies...


----------



## navymich (16 Jul 2006)

google+bored mich = bad combination

Anyone remember this song?



> Little Bunny Foo Foo,
> Hopping through the forest
> Scooping up the field mice
> And boppin' 'em on the head
> ...


----------



## Rory (16 Jul 2006)

That song rocked! Well as a kid... Not that I listen to it anymore... ;D


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> Not that I listen to it anymore... ;D



Yeah sure we believe you 8)


----------



## navymich (16 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> That song rocked! Well as a kid... Not that I listen to it anymore... ;D


And "kid" ends at what age?   Besides, I think you just liked the song for the hand actions, right?


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

What hand actions?.....it doesn't    uh...oh...never mind.


----------



## Haggis (16 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> That song rocked!



Still does; after about a dozen wobbly pops.


----------



## Spanky (16 Jul 2006)

" Little Rabbit Foo-Foo"..... Sharon, Louis and Bram rocked!

In the immortal words of Elmer Fudd..... "Say yo pwayers wabbit. I'm going to shoot you wiff my wepeating wifle."


----------



## Trinity (17 Jul 2006)




----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Trinity...you wouldn't be intimating that pilots can easily be replaced by albino rabbits are you?   The suits would have to be modified to allow for the tail and pellets though..... could work. Wonder what the pilots think about it? This does not lead to a feeling of confidence regarding job security...this guy works for rabbit food. 

On another note, there may be something to fear from the Bunny! Once trained, what carrot patch or scarecrow would be safe from a strafing mission?


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

The boards wouldn't get the constant pilot questions anymore either, especially about vision requirements.  



> Rabbits have excellent eyesight, hearing and smell. The position of the eyes allows rabbits to see on both sides, thereby increasing their ability to spot danger from more angles.


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

the bunny is in my sig.  baaaa-aa-aaa    

edited because I am a bad proofreader.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

I don't think bunnies go "baaaaa-aa-aaaaa". It sounds like your supporting sheep in the background... I'm on to you....


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> I don't think bunnies go "baaaaa-aa-aaaaa". It sounds like your supporting sheep in the background... I'm on to you....



*jedi hand wave*  No, you're _not_ onto me!


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> I don't think bunnies go "baaaaa-aa-aaaaa". It sounds like your supporting sheep in the background... I'm on to you....



literally or figuratively ?


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

:blotto: Figuratively!


----------



## AndrewS (17 Jul 2006)

[GRAPHIC WARNING!!] 
Bunnies doing bad things!


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Now that's *REALLY* getting a bang out it !!   ;D


----------



## aluc (17 Jul 2006)

AndrewS said:
			
		

> [GRAPHIC WARNING!!]
> Bunnies doing bad things!




The balloon's a good Idea. The stupid rabbit my ex- gf got me 5 years ago likes to aquaint itself with my leg on a regular basis. Silly rabbit .....I just can't set the lil' bugger free . I tried though, but he came back ...probably for the sleeman's honey brown I serve him every now and then, and maybe my leg too. :blotto:


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> The balloon's a good Idea. The stupid rabbit my ex- gf got me 5 years ago likes to aquaint itself with my leg on a regular basis. Silly rabbit .....I just can't set the lil' bugger free . I tried though, but he came back ...probably for the sleeman's honey brown I serve him every now and then, and maybe my leg too. :blotto:



I think you gotta stop encouraging him  ??? let's see...you entice him with  sleeman's honey brown then complain when he hemmm....sorta assaults your leg... one of you have a problem


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

And why are you wasting Honey Brown on a rabbit?  Or are you just gradually seasoning the inside of him.....hehe


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> just gradually seasoning the inside of him



Now why didn't I think of that?.... now if I can only get my cat to eat garlic salt, he'll make great Kabobs...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2006)

Hey, I....um.  Actually, I've got nothing.   :-\

I just love brain candy threads, so I thought I'd jump in. 

Here's a picture.


----------



## probum non poenitet (17 Jul 2006)

Since it's all going wrong anyway:






http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/g/giant-rabbit.htm


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/g/giant-rabbit.htm



LUNCH !!!


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

I suddenly want to rent that Wallace and Grommit movie again. ;D


----------



## aluc (17 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now why didn't I think of that?.... now if I can only get my cat to eat garlic salt, he'll make great Kabobs...



Actually....I know of a little Chinese restaurant .......... >


----------



## JBP (17 Jul 2006)

Wow...

This is the type of conversation we should be having in the FIELD after being sleep f**ked for at least a good 7 days! 

...... 

Man, some of the memories I've already had in the military, I can't wait until I join Reg force... lol...


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Octavianus said:
			
		

> Actually....I know of a little Chinese restaurant .......... >



But if you ask them, they deny, deny, deny...and won't tell you their seasoning secrets either!!! cheap @$#$$@


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> This is the type of conversation we should be having in the FIELD after being sleep f**ked for at least a good 7 days!



Didn't you take survival training...they give you your own bunny, two if you are lucky (2 shoes) shoelaces, pellets for the pellet gun, hand puppet with ears, oh, and food.


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

"Bunny"

 :rofl:

Here's the first one....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2006)

While we're at it, don't forget about these annoying rodents

 WRETCHED SONG THAT WILL STICK IN YOUR HEAD


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2006)

AndrewS said:
			
		

> [GRAPHIC WARNING!!]
> Bunnies doing bad things!



and on that note...

 o 
|\_o 
// \ 

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> WRETCHED SONG THAT WILL STICK IN YOUR HEAD



That's because it drove you crazy listening to it....sheesh


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> While we're at it, don't forget about these annoying rodents
> 
> WRETCHED SONG THAT WILL STICK IN YOUR HEAD




NOOOOOOO!  Not even clicking!  I know what that is!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> Since it's all going wrong anyway:



How could this thread have possibly "gone right"?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOO!  Not even clicking!  I know what that is!!



Muuuaaahaaahaaaa!   :evil:

And yet, you *WILL*  click on it.  You can't help it.


Is it as bad as you remember?  Maybe it was fun?  Maybe you are really missing something special?  What could it hurt?  Go on, try it, just for a minute, try it, no body is addicted after the first time, come on, everyone else tried it...


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Muuuaaahaaahaaaa!   :evil:
> 
> And yet, you *WILL*  click on it.  You can't help it.
> 
> ...



Nooooooo!  Stop peer-pressuring meeee!  *hides eyes*


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Nooooooo!  Stop peer-pressuring meeee!  *hides eyes*



Gee, I thought you were one of the cool kids, I though you could hang.  Come on guys, Little Miss Sparky Two Shoes can't open the link.  Lets go throw rocks at old man Jenkin's place.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Nooooooo!  Stop peer-pressuring meeee!  *hides eyes*



Want him to stop...simply rhyme these words to the music   >

Da be be da doo doo
Da be be da doo doo
Da be be da doo doo
Da Da be be be

see....simple huh?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2006)

There's no peer pressure like internet peer pressure ... anyway, it's only one little click ......


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Gee, I thought you were one of the cool kids, I though you could hang.  Come on guys, Little Miss Sparky Two Shoes can't open the link.  Lets go throw rocks at old man Jenkin's place.



Throwing rocks is good.  It won't make me have that song stuck in my head for the next 8 weeks or so.  The last thing I need is to be singing the Hamster Dance song at my swearing in ceremony tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Throwing rocks is good.  It won't make me have that song stuck in my head for the next 8 weeks or so.  The last thing I need is to be singing the Hamster Dance song at my swearing in ceremony tomorrow, lol.



So now you'll be the only one not singing it .... ?


----------



## Sparkplugs (17 Jul 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So now you'll be the only one not singing it .... ?



Aw man, as much as I don't want to be the odd one out, I'm the only one swearing in in my city tomorrow, so I have no worries about the hamster dance song.  Even though I can hear it starting in the back of my mind already.  Grrrr.   ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I can hear it starting in the back of my mind already.  Grrrr.   ;D



hehehehe   ;D


----------



## Ender Wiggen (17 Jul 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5427138374898988918&q=easter+bunny

As cute as bunnies may be never f*ck with them!  ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Remember...this thread started out with *"Fear the Bunny"* warning


----------



## Sig Mullet (17 Jul 2006)

I cant believe this thread produced five pages.
I cant believe I read five pages of insane rants about bunnies.
I cant believe Im contributing to the fifth page.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Sig Mullet said:
			
		

> I cant believe this thread produced five pages.
> I cant believe I read five pages of insane rants about bunnies.
> I cant believe Im contributing to the fifth page.



That's ok...you can do it...see it wasn't hard was it? that's a good little bunny  ;D

Now, about that contribution....     I'm waiting   waiting


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Now, about that contribution....     I'm waiting   waiting



Don't hold your breath....


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Like the bunny? Be a bunny.  Get your bunny name  here

For interests sake, since he started this damn thread, Paracowboy is now: *Puddles Hucklebunny*


Ooop, forgot to put my own: *Cuddles Choco-paws*  (MMmmm, chocolate... ;D)


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Like the bunny? Be a bunny.  Get your bunny name  here
> 
> For interests sake, since he started this damn thread, Paracowboy is now: *Puddles Hucklebunny*



I, Sammy Floppy Ears  think that *Puddles Hucklebunny* has not only taken his bunny off of his profile, but I think *Puddles Hucklebunny* has abandoned us all together!!


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

I happen to be Bugs Velvet Ears the 2nd duke of Easter.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> I happen to be Bugs Velvet Ears the 2nd duke of Easter.



*Bugs Velvet Ears* ? Gee, that must have cost a bundle...all they gave me was Sammy Floppy Ears and that with no rank of royalty....methinks you never got the dukeship  :


----------



## Cpl4Life (17 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> *Bugs Velvet Ears* ? Gee, that must have cost a bundle...all they gave me was Sammy Floppy Ears and that with no rank of royalty....methinks you never got the dukeship  :



Did you get the sexy outfit to wear with those ears like my wife did?  My wife's bunny ears look pretty cute, and not at all floppy  >


----------



## fourninerzero (17 Jul 2006)

First Para gets a haircut, now hes introduced us to an evil bunny bent on domination of the world.....Methinks Para's been possessed.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

So the dukeship may be a ruse. Sounded good though.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jul 2006)

Cadburry Cottontail........... 8)


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

Suddenly I am jealous of Mr. Cadburry's moniker


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Cuddles Choco-paws   (MMmmm, chocolate... ) Hmmmmm....

nothing like Bugs Velvet Ears  dukeship or not, Sammy Floppy Ears  plain old run-of-the-mill type mousy looking bunny, but by chance....the seemingly main instigator with all the bunny links...gets  Cuddles Choco-paws   ? That's almost too good to be true....just who's website is that? How did you know about it? Are you sure you are not the Easter Bunny trolling this site?


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

Chocolate Floppy Ears

Floppy ears, strong chin, proud stance; bright eyes full of youth and exuberance. 

Wants the pancake helmet.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, Chocolate Bunnies :blotto:


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> Chocolate Floppy Ears
> 
> Floppy ears, strong chin, proud stance; bright eyes full of youth and exuberance.
> 
> Wants the pancake helmet.



Not so quick there Chocolate Floppy Ears, those are a sign of respect and must be earned, not awarded for a over indulgent self description.... ;D

edited to add: you notice that we get nothing but silence from the Eas....er...Cuddles Choco-paws    ??


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Cuddles Choco-paws   (MMmmm, chocolate... ) Hmmmmm....
> 
> nothing like Bugs Velvet Ears  dukeship or not, Sammy Floppy Ears  plain old run-of-the-mill type mousy looking bunny, but by chance....the seemingly main instigator with all the bunny links...gets  Cuddles Choco-paws   ? That's almost too good to be true....just who's website is that? How did you know about it? Are you sure you are not the Easter Bunny trolling this site?



Come closer...I have some chocolate for you little boy....and I will tell you all of my secrets.... >


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Come closer...I have some chocolate for you little boy....and I will tell you all of my secrets.... >



Now there is NOT a sane bunny that isn't a whole lot scared of that!!... My mommy told me about bunnies like you !! :-\


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not so quick there Chocolate Floppy Ears, those are a sign of respect and must be earned, not awarded for a over indulgent self description.... ;D



Hey, sometimes it's good to flatter onself.

Even if its about having a body of chocolate. I'm practically made of self-indulgence. To be eaten is a sign of flattery on its own, as I'd be indulgence for me and the person eating me.

_Everybody_ loves chocolate. 

Just hope whoevers eating me is woman.

Any guy who does will get a tummy ache.


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

Only the weak are consumed. Yes, yes indeed nibbled apart like ripe carrot on a Tuesday morning in the meadow by daisies.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2006)

BEEEE BOOOOO BEEEE BOOOOOO..........
Here come the fun police. This threads on probation and fast approaching lockup.


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> Hey, sometimes it's good to flatter onself.
> 
> Even if its about having a body of chocolate. I'm practically made of self-indulgence. To be eaten is a sign of flattery on its own, as I'd be indulgence for me and the person eating me.
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight......


> Hey, sometimes it's good to flatter onself.


OK, your doing that, definitely....not the end of the world


> Even if its about having a body of chocolate. I'm practically made of self-indulgence


.
Yeah....but what has that to do with chocolate bunnies? 



> To be eaten is a sign of flattery on its own, as I'd be indulgence for me and the person eating me.


a little (lot) of fantasy creeping in here....hell...it's running !!



> _Everybody_ loves chocolate.
> 
> Just hope whoevers eating me is woman.


Yup...definitely fantasy...


> Any guy who does will get a tummy ache


How do you know?


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> BEEEE BOOOOO BEEEE BOOOOOO..........
> Here come the fun police. This threads on probation and fast approaching lockup.



YOU STARTED IT!!!! MAY THE BUNNY BE WITH YOU  

OOPS, you didn't....sorry


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

It's okay,

I think I scared everyone away with my last reply  ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> It's okay,
> 
> I think I scared everyone away with my last reply  ;D



See what happens when you preen too much?  We almost had enough for a elephant/rabbit stew!!! (see recipe at start of thread)..


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

You mean to say I was being led to the slaughter house.... My Lord I was falling for it.


----------



## SigOpDraco (17 Jul 2006)

If its any reconciling, I even scared myself after rereading it.  ???


----------



## GAP (17 Jul 2006)

Rory said:
			
		

> You mean to say I was being led to the slaughter house.... My Lord I was falling for it.



cackle cackle... don't worry...not everyone like hare in their stew


----------



## Rory (17 Jul 2006)

;D Good to hear.


----------



## Trinity (17 Jul 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Come closer...I have some chocolate for you little boy....and I will tell you all of my secrets.... >



I thought that was my line....   :


----------



## JBP (17 Jul 2006)

Thanks to Para for some strange reason of comming up with this...

What was going through you're MIND man??? Have you gone MAD!!!!! 

My bunny name is Milly Fuzziwugs.............  :'(

That's sad... Very very sad...... 

Doesnt' even sound like it came from a bunny!!!!! I'm upset!

Nevermind can't believe this thread has 5 pages, I've noticed people in this thread I've never seen on Army.ca in 2 years! LMAO!!!!


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Nevermind can't believe this thread has 5 pages, I've noticed people in this thread I've never seen on Army.ca in 2 years! LMAO!!!!


Are you sure you're on the right thread?  Because I count 7 pages.  Hmmm, must be too much chocolate.  You're cut off!   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2006)

Sorry, I can't watch grown people acting this way  ;D. I'm sure para will be along in a few days with something equally squalid. :


----------

